
Idea: Patreon for social entrepreneurs - danidan11
I am evaluating an idea of building a Patreon to help social entrepreneurs get started. They get month-to-month support from early backers. On the other side, entrepreneurs give regular progress update and focus on their venture. Similar to crowdfunding, people backing those entrepreneurs want to help and they actively fight a problem they care about.<p>While social startups also need to think of their business model, I think they face difficulties raising seed money as their Return on Investments sound less promising than typical tech startups. This idea could empower more social entrepreneurs to have a greater impact and not give up.<p>What are your thoughts on this idea? If you&#x27;re a social entrepreneur, I would be very interested in your project and understanding how I can better help you do good!
======
cjbprime
It sounds like you want to replace Patreon with Patreon.

